# Hydrotherapy, does it work or not?



## IWannaGetBig (Dec 2, 2014)

Today I hit the shoulders real hard. I think I may have pushed a ligament or tendon, in the front close to the pec, a little too far. So when I got home I jumped right into the hot tub and seemed to find some relief from the pain. I wasn't trying to stretch it or move it around..just let one of the jets hit the affected area. I got out and not very long afterwards the pain had returned. Was wondering if anyone here has tried the Cold water alternated with Hot water and found relief or just delayed the inevitable?
I searched my question and found this article. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2938508/


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 2, 2014)

Back when I fought Thai, after particularly brutal training sessions my coach had us jump into a plastic garbage can filled with ice water and submerge up to our necks for 30 seconds. I can't cite any medical studies saying it helped with swelling & soreness, but anecdotally I always felt better that night and the next day after a soaking.


----------



## stonetag (Dec 2, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Back when I fought Thai, after particularly brutal training sessions my coach had us jump into a plastic garbage can filled with ice water and submerge up to our necks for 30 seconds. I can't cite any medical studies saying it helped with swelling & soreness, but anecdotally I always felt better that night and the next day after a soaking.


I use my hot tub quite often Big, like you say though it is such a temporary relief. Savage I've heard of folks using the technique you describe with desirable results , but holy shit man.....brrr..lol. The extent of the injury will dictate in the end what a guy needs to do. You may be ok Big if it is only a strain by using a heat, ice gig for a few days.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Dec 2, 2014)

stonetag said:


> You may be ok Big if it is only a strain by using a heat, ice gig for a few days.



Will do. Thanks.


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 2, 2014)

We used to do the same thing with ice baths after football practice.  The trainer used to say that the cold water signaled your body to start repairing itself faster.


----------

